
Share price of the publisher of the Witcher game goes +8% after tweeting *beep* - arkad
https://www.google.pl/search?q=WSE:+CDR
======
arkad
The tweet URL:
[https://twitter.com/CyberpunkGame/status/951091371200466944](https://twitter.com/CyberpunkGame/status/951091371200466944)

